# ترنيمه و كليب (( انا لسه نونو نونو نونو )) ترنيمه قناه اغابى || ارنيمه جميله جدا



## M A S ! 7 i (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمه انا لسه نونو نونو نونو

ترنيمه جميله جدا 

لتحيمل الترنيمه 

من هنا 

...................................................

و كليب الترنيمه بجوده عاليه جدا 

و دى سكرين من الكليب






للتحميل 

من هنا

.............................................

عند الدخول على صفحه التحميل
ستلاحظ عداد يعد تنازلى من 1 لــ 5
و بعدها بتظهر صوره زى دى




هاتدوس عليها 
هاتدخل على موقع ميديا فاير و حمل الترنيمه

.............................................

سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا مسيحى
ترنيمة عسولة خااااااااااالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جميله جدا جدا
شكراااا
كل سنه أنتم طيبين​​


----------



## M A S ! 7 i (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا كتير لمروركم الجميل ده 
نورتوا الموضوع بجد

*​


----------

